# Filet Knitting



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I need help please,
I found a free pattern on Ravelry for curtains.. I need some and the one's I found are these for the kitchen.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filet-crochet-tea-curtain
I was wondering, Can this be done on the knitting machine ?? Any and all help appreciated.. Thanks in Advance..


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help please,
> I found a free pattern on Ravelry for curtains.. I need some and the one's I found are these for the kitchen.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filet-crochet-tea-curtain
> I was wondering, Can this be done on the knitting machine ?? Any and all help appreciated.. Thanks in Advance..


Isn't this filet crochet? I was an avid machine knitter a while ago, don't think this can be done on a KM.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't think there's and easy way to do it on a knitting machine unless you hand manipulated the pattern and used a purl stitch to bring out the pattern. But then you wouldn't get lacy curtains - they would be a solid fabric....


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help please,
> I found a free pattern on Ravelry for curtains.. I need some and the one's I found are these for the kitchen.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filet-crochet-tea-curtain
> I was wondering, Can this be done on the knitting machine ?? Any and all help appreciated.. Thanks in Advance..


A MK designer named Janet Pace wrote a couple books on MK filet items. She used an electronic machine with a lace carriage.

You would have to transfer every other stitch so the left on row 1, knit two rows, transfer the opposite every other stitch to the right to create the mesh. You would not transfer stitches where you want the letters or tea pot.

Hmmm, an interesting challenge to start the new year. Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maryknits513 said:


> A MK designer named Janet Pace wrote a couple books on MK filet items. She used an electronic machine with a lace carriage.
> 
> You would have to transfer every other stitch so the left on row 1, knit two rows, transfer the opposite every other stitch to the right to create the mesh. You would not transfer stitches where you want the letters or tea pot.
> 
> Hmmm, an interesting challenge to start the new year. Thanks for sharing the link!!


Read this and if you can convert to machine knit it will work. For more information search the internet for filet knit.
http://www.knitheartstrings.com/bit-size-tutorials/getting-started-with-filet-lace-knitting-introduction.php


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys for the quick response..
Thanks Maryknits, I will try this, cause I really like these curtains... My dad always told us when we were growing up, Anything worth having is not easy.. You have to work at stuff to appreciate it more.. Thanks again


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I am not an expert at machine knitting, but it is a filet crochet pattern. I've never heard of filet knitting. Here is a resource for converting crochrt to knitting. http://www.howcast.com/videos/347459-How-to-Convert-a-Crochet-Pattern-into-a-Knitting-Pattern


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help please,
> I found a free pattern on Ravelry for curtains.. I need some and the one's I found are these for the kitchen.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filet-crochet-tea-curtain
> I was wondering, Can this be done on the knitting machine ?? Any and all help appreciated.. Thanks in Advance..


I downloaded the graphic chart, and converted it to a stitch pattern in DAK. I made it 200 stitches wide to equal the number of needles on a standard gauge machine. Although the finished curtain would be knit in a solid color, I used three colors in my diagram to make it easier to understand. The green and white areas in the attached file are the mesh, and the blue areas will be solid after knitting. You add rows of mesh to get the length you need for the curtain.

I've done two versions, and I'm sure there will be a couple more before I decide which I like.

I bought the lace tool for DAK when I upgraded to DAK8. This project will be an incentive to learn how to use that tool!

Note: the attached files are in PDF format, so you have to download them to see them.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273084-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273323-1.html
Those are filet crochet look alikes I made.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273084-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273323-1.html
> Those are filet crochet look alikes I made.


Very nice!!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Machine Knitting Fashion No 12 has lace curtains.
but as Maryknits513 says, its easy to make your own pattern, some solid shape in a background of one row transfers to right, next row transfers to left every second stitch.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure if you are interested in this type of lace curtain but ... Country Knitting of Maine, News and Views magazine, Volume 7 Issue 6 (July/August 2013) has a pattern for lace curtains by Mary Sue Bradly


----------



## Greymelkin (May 15, 2012)

Not quite filet crochet but there is an expert machine knitter in the UK called Beryl Jarvis. At a MC knit exhibition I saw her once with a very openwork piece of knitting which she had used as net curtain and I was very impressed. Try googling her name as I know she provides worksheets for all the experimental processes that she works on. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Take a look at http://heidisknittingroom.com/
She did filet crochet with a Bond knitting machine


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

The example 'FILET' in Heidisknittingroom is easy to follow and can be done with a Lace Carriage and Push Buttons or, hand manipulated. You just have to draw up a graph, solid bits stocking stitch the rest lace pattern.


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help please,
> I found a free pattern on Ravelry for curtains.. I need some and the one's I found are these for the kitchen.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filet-crochet-tea-curtain
> I was wondering, Can this be done on the knitting machine ?? Any and all help appreciated.. Thanks in Advance..


Looks like you've gotten some pretty good suggestions already, but here's one more: thread lace (also called punch lace). http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jeffgillies/lace-curtains


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> I downloaded the graphic chart, and converted it to a stitch pattern in DAK. I made it 200 stitches wide to equal the number of needles on a standard gauge machine. Although the finished curtain would be knit in a solid color, I used three colors in my diagram to make it easier to understand. The green and white areas in the attached file are the mesh, and the blue areas will be solid after knitting. You add rows of mesh to get the length you need for the curtain.
> 
> I've done two versions, and I'm sure there will be a couple more before I decide which I like.
> 
> ...


 Thank You


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You can do something similar. You would have to do a fishnet pattern pushing needles back to "B" position before finishing your transfers. it has been done. I have several patterns with this technique.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Everyone !! You all have been so helpful


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a book by Janet Pace with 4 Lace Christmas wall hangings, super easy to do. Marti/NE Ohio


----------



## juliesknitknacks (Jul 28, 2014)

Although knitting machines do not do a true crochet stitch, they can achieve an appearance very like filet crochet. In reality KMs offer two different techniques to give you a stitch similar to filet crochet.

The first method is available on the latest Studio (called Punch Lace) or Brother (called Thread Lace) knitting machines. Punchcard machines will have several prepunched cards in their original set of cards Studio electronic machines have several samples in the original set of mylars, and Brother Electronic Machines have samples in the Stitchworld book. For more detailed instructions. check your operation manual.

The second method to get this look is with a lace carriage, which makes TRUE transfer lace. Again, there are samples of this look in the designs that come with the lace carriages.

Better yet, you can use either of the above methods to create your own filet design by superimposing a solid shape on a mesh background. This will work on both punchcard or electronic machines. Also, several authors have written pattern books with numerous designs that work great for lace curtains. I am sending a photo of a valance I made from Charlene Shafer's book "Thread Lace Valances".

Julie Esterlin


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

Thread Lace is much faster than regular lace done on the Brother, have made baby blankets with it Marti/NE Ohio


----------

